# 1Ds Mark IV & 5D Mark III



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 5, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7100"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7100" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7100"></a></div>
<strong>Back and forth

</strong>Everyone wants to know when Canon will announce their next camera bodies. Iâ€™m wondering the same thing. Daily, I am getting contradictory information. What this makes me believe is Canon doesnâ€™t yet have an announcement date decided. The Japan disaster has had a deep and lasting effect on camera body production.</p>
<p>Iâ€™ve heard as early as October for a new DLSLR and as late as February. Some people are saying the 5D Mark III will be before the 1Ds Mark IV and others are saying it the other way around.</p>
<p>There is nothing solid I can pass on right now in regards to DSLRs, I just wanted to clear that up.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Ricku (Sep 5, 2011)

I sure hope the 5D3 comes before the 1DS IV.

And yes, the earthquake / tsunami is probably the main reason to why we haven't heard about anything about these cameras yet.


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 5, 2011)

Ricku said:


> I sure hope the 5D3 comes before the 1DS IV.
> 
> And yes, the earthquake / tsunami is probably the main reason to why we haven't heard about anything about these cameras yet.


i hope the 5d mk3 comes 1st too all i want from it is improved focussing  please bring it soon canon


----------



## Ricku (Sep 5, 2011)

bornshooter said:


> i hope the 5d mk3 comes 1st too all i want from it is improved focussing


Exactly. Greatly improved AF is the main thing that makes me want to upgrade to 5D3.


----------



## pedro (Sep 5, 2011)

And if there is no 5Diii due to necesary 1Ds release...Next photokina is scheduled for 18 Sept. 2012 through 23 Sept. 2012. But maybe I am wrong with photokina. Guess I've read somewhere that canon stopped participating at a certain event...Who knows better? Was it PMA? Anyone? Cheers, Pedro


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't buy the tsunami as the reason we haven't seen a dSLR announcement, at least not directly. The head of Canon's camera division stated that production had returned to normal levels back in June. Perhaps an indirect delay, not wanting to announce anything else before actually releasing all the previously-announced products.

I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I hope for a 1DsIV first. From a marketing standpoint, I can't see Canon announcing a 5DIII before a 1DsIV. Perhaps simultaneous announcements, with earlier availability of a 5DIII. Canon *must* keep the 1-series differentiated from lesser bodies. Time is one way to do that - announce a 5DIII a year or so after a 1DsIV. If a 5DIII is actually available before a 1DsIV is announced, Canon will have to give the 5DIII very obvious handicaps. Canon has a long history of differentiating dSLR product lines with the AF system. So, if a 5DIII comes first as many hope, it seems likely that Canon will handicap it in just the way everyone hopes it will be substantially improved - the AF system. Remember the rumor of a 5DIII with just 3 cross-type AF points? Something like that. So, those hoping for a significant improvement over the 5DII's AF system _should_ hope for a 5DIII to be announced later than a 1DsIV.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 5, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> I don't buy the tsunami as the reason we haven't seen a dSLR announcement, at least not directly. The head of Canon's camera division stated that production had returned to normal levels back in June. Perhaps an indirect delay, not wanting to announce anything else before actually releasing all the previously-announced products.
> 
> I'm sure I'm in the minority, but I hope for a 1DsIV first. From a marketing standpoint, I can't see Canon announcing a 5DIII before a 1DsIV. Perhaps simultaneous announcements, with earlier availability of a 5DIII. Canon *must* keep the 1-series differentiated from lesser bodies. Time is one way to do that - announce a 5DIII a year or so after a 1DsIV. If a 5DIII is actually available before a 1DsIV is announced, Canon will have to give the 5DIII very obvious handicaps. Canon has a long history of differentiating dSLR product lines with the AF system. So, if a 5DIII comes first as many hope, it seems likely that Canon will handicap it in just the way everyone hopes it will be substantially improved - the AF system. Remember the rumor of a 5DIII with just 3 cross-type AF points? Something like that. So, those hoping for a significant improvement over the 5DII's AF system _should_ hope for a 5DIII to be announced later than a 1DsIV.



I dont see how they can last holding off the 5D3 another year though and the sales of the 1Ds series are beyond anemic, fractions of fractions of what they sell for any other model. I say stop worrying about the 1Ds series and start protecting the 5 series. Maybe they can make the 1Ds series a slow but super duper high MP series, like 45MP when the 5 series is 21-28MP and then let the 5 series be what it needs to be.


----------



## traveller (Sep 5, 2011)

I have to agree with neuroanatomist, I don't buy the Tsunami reasoning. I don't know if Canon will launch a 1Ds Mk5 this year and I'm pretty sure that they will launch it before a 5D Mk3, otherwise any resolution hungry pro may just settle for the latter. Far more likely reasons to delay a launch are the economy and the lack of any next generation competition from Nikon and Sony. 

As for the 5D Mk3, it _needs_ better AF, it must really make 5D Mk2 owners' blood boil that their camera's AF system is inferior to the 40D's -a lower end model _and_ a year older to boot. The D800 will undoubtably have Nikon's top-of-the-line AF (be that the current 51 point system or an improved version) and Sony's A900/A850 replacement will probably feature the new 19 point system from the A77. To remain competitive, the 5D Mk2 must have at least the 19 point system from the 7D, anything less would be an insult to potential buyers (and don't give me this rubbish about the 5D series being a 'landscape' camera -in my view that's an indictment, not a raison d'etre). Really, Canon should be moving to match (sorry, _catch_) Nikon and standardise on the 45 point AF system across _all_ of the single digit series. That would also enable them to move the 19 point AF system down to the XXD range, where the 9 point system is looking obsolescent against the competition. 

We Canon users are becoming too used to making excuses for our brand, we have come to expect so little of Canon that we rejoice at any small mercy. So let's have no more of this "as long as the 5D Mk3 has 9 cross type AF points I'll be happy", you deserve more from a camera that's going to cost well over $3000.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the effects of the Tsunami are greatly over exaggerated, and I certainly hope that Canon isn't the one putting out those excuses because it would shameful. Digic 5 has been in development years before the earthquake, and Canon has said that production is back to normal, so yes, no effect.

As for the 1D or the 5D coming out first? Personally, I think if they came out at the same time, it would have no effect really on 1 or the other. Wny? Because people buying the 1D tend to be photo PROS who need the absolute best and will pay a premium for it. The 5D market is more for video people (like myself who want full frame video) and still pros and enthusiasts who not as concerned about having the absolute best, or 1D people who want a backup cam.

A person with his heart set on a 1D, is going to get the 1D; and the person set on the 5D (like myself) is going to get the 5D. Different cameras for different markets, and I think in reality they don't cross over as much as people think.


----------



## pedro (Sep 5, 2011)

traveller said:


> We Canon users are becoming too used to making excuses for our brand, we have come to expect so little of Canon that we rejoice at any small mercy. So let's have no more of this "as long as the 5D Mk3 has 9 cross type AF points I'll be happy", you deserve more from a camera that's going to cost well over $3000.


What is the reason to increase the price of a 5D Mk3 once it will be announced? $3000 o.k. Beyond that ... I'll go for a 5Dii or wait until it is about two years into its product cycle 8)


----------



## traveller (Sep 5, 2011)

pedro said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > We Canon users are becoming too used to making excuses for our brand, we have come to expect so little of Canon that we rejoice at any small mercy. So let's have no more of this "as long as the 5D Mk3 has 9 cross type AF points I'll be happy", you deserve more from a camera that's going to cost well over $3000.
> ...



The 5D Mk2 currently sells for $2500; I can't see Canon launching the 5D Mk3 at this price point, it would force them to drop the price of the 5D Mk2. Far better for them to launch at $3000+ and sell of their remaining 5D Mk2s at $2500 -squeeze you for every $!! .


----------



## kiig (Sep 5, 2011)

dont they usually just set the 'new model' at the current price.. ? I've got a mk.2N, at 4 month's old, mk.III hit the marked, same price.... then the mk.IV hit the shelfs at couple of years later... same price.


----------



## Bluesmachine (Sep 5, 2011)

I've held off buying the MKII and just got a 60D in the meantime, but I really want FF and it suits me better if the MKIII comes out in February as I'll have paid off my 60D finance and it's my birthday then, so I can buy a new prezzie, and my sister can have my old 30D. I'll win all round.

Yeah, that holds together


----------



## iaind (Sep 5, 2011)

traveller said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > traveller said:
> ...



Current list price of 5dII is Â£2300/$3700 with cheapest shop price Â£1600/$2550 approx. (30% discount)
7d list Â£1800/$2900
When new models are released you pay list price until most stocks of outgoing model are depleted.




kiig said:


> dont they usually just set the 'new model' at the current price.. ? I've got a mk.2N, at 4 month's old, mk.III hit the marked, same price.... then the mk.IV hit the shelfs at couple of years later... same price.


----------



## elusive1 (Sep 6, 2011)

traveller said:


> We Canon users are becoming too used to making excuses for our brand, we have come to expect so little of Canon that we rejoice at any small mercy. So let's have no more of this "as long as the 5D Mk3 has 9 cross type AF points I'll be happy", you deserve more from a camera that's going to cost well over $3000.



This is really sad, but very true. Canon has become a very lackluster company that isn't really producing anything new, just pawing old tech for top dollar. It's very apparent from the numerous "Where is the new camera posts," that users are really fed up. Release something SOON, and since it took so long, it better be really, really GREAT.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 6, 2011)

traveller said:


> We Canon users are becoming too used to making excuses for our brand, we have come to expect so little of Canon that we rejoice at any small mercy. So let's have no more of this "as long as the 5D Mk3 has 9 cross type AF points I'll be happy", you deserve more from a camera that's going to cost well over $3000.



It surely depends on what your after, the D700 has lower resolution than then 50D which came out just a few months latter. You look at the alternatives and Canon seemed to offer more choice aswell, if you favour AF and FPS over resolution then the 1D mk3/4 where options, with Nikon if your looking for a higher resolution FF sensor you need to go all the way up the D3x.


----------



## nikkito (Sep 8, 2011)

Canon 5d Mk II is being sold with big discounts here in Switzerland. I hope this means the 5d mk III is getting closer


----------

